

Looking for wannabe FreeBSD/EC2 users - hasanove
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2010-04-05-FreeBSD-EC2.html

======
pavs
Can anyone tell me the benefits of freebsd over popular Linux server distros
(Ubuntu/centos/rhel)?

~~~
kvs
When your team sort of grew up with FreeBSD (or any other OS) you want to lean
that way. Also, when you're shipping an appliance you don't have to think
about licenses. Those are the two reasons we stick with FreeBSD.

~~~
jcsalterego
Prime example: NetApp uses (and contributes back to) FreeBSD.

<http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/06/prweb1042664.htm> (minor mention)

------
epi0Bauqu
You mention funding for development. What amount would cover it and what is a
meaningful amount?

I'm one of those people that bugged you on the AWS forums about this :). I run
FreeBSD on my servers but have had to compromise on EC2 (running Ubuntu now).

~~~
cperciva
I'm not sure exactly how much funding is necessary; but it's not a big number
on the scale of internet startups.

Please send me an email. :-)

------
fierarul
I presume the only thing I would like to check out on FreeBSD is dtrace. The
2nd thing would be perhaps something related to ZFS.

~~~
jcsalterego
Interesting you should mention those technologies, as they both originated
from Sun and have been ported elsewhere. While FreeBSD's ZFS is a solid port
and probably the best non-Sun implementation, it's actually a few versions
behind.

It might be worth checking out OpenSolaris, despite its future seeming to be
up in the air, with Oracle's acquisition of Sun.

~~~
jaaron
And you can already run OpenSolaris on EC2.

------
X-Istence
I've wanted to use EC2 for some projects, however I don't like using Linux, so
if FreeBSD would work on EC2 it would certainly help get me using Amazon's
services.

However because I am currently unemployed I do not have any money to put into
development, and all my projects that require a positive cash flow have been
put on the backburner.

~~~
jaaron
OpenSolaris already works on EC2. Have you considered that?

~~~
X-Istence
Yes, I have, and I run an OpenSolaris machine at home as my file server.

The issue I have with OpenSolaris is that if you stick to their /release PKG
tree you don't get any security updates what so ever, if you however track the
/dev PKG tree you get experimental updates, that may or may not break
functionality you need.

